# Concern over poop from new frogs



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to darts but not frogs. On thursday I received my very first dart frogs, this morning I noticed one of their first poops. It was a little runny, but for the most part pretty formed. 

I checked the poop under a scope and was not able to see anything alarming. 

Is this pretty normal in darts after they have been stressed from travel and change to a new home? I have seen this in other frogs the first few days that they were new but then it cleared up.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm... I haven't ever noticed runny poop from any of my frogs. I do notice that in my quarantine containers where water beads up a lot on the plastic, the poop looks runny after a couple of hours. 
Just watch them. You can always send a fecal sample in to Dr. Frye!
Good luck and enjoy your new frogs!
Crystal


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> Hmm... I haven't ever noticed runny poop from any of my frogs. I do notice that in my quarantine containers where water beads up a lot on the plastic, the poop looks runny after a couple of hours.
> Just watch them. You can always send a fecal sample in to Dr. Frye!
> Good luck and enjoy your new frogs!
> Crystal




Hrm good point! It does tend to run on the wet side in that area of the tank (front vent area) from the condensation dripping down.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

That happened to my vents when I first got them.It stopped though.Stress?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I recently bought three new groups of frogs. One of the groups had runny stool. I sent off fecal samples on all three groups, the first two tested clean. The group with the runny stool tested positive for tapeworms, hookworms & lungworms (all treatable with panacur).

I would definitely have your frogs tested for parasites. It could just be stress from the move, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help! I found some more samples this morning that were a lot fresher and they look way more formed. 

Their stools will be sent out later this week for testing regardless.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

First samples came back clean! *whew*


----------

